# Gardeners worst enemy (piv heavy)



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Crush has developed RA { rake aggression} doing yard work with him around is now a huge chore lol, but makes for some fun pics


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Hahaha loved the third to last one, looks like a superman pose!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

LMAO! RA
Crush is just looking for the next toy.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## TNPittieMoma (May 15, 2012)

That is such a handsome dog!

One of my bullys has VA. (vacuum aggression) LOL. And looks just like this when chasing the vacuum!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol ya crush has vaccum aggression as well , he even knows how to turn it on and off. He also has OCD over water either in the tub in the pool or out of the hose lol, hates round items like bike helmets, upside down bowls,doesnt like the hair brush lol he has alot of quirks. here is a video of the brush issue. I made the bed and left to go brush my teeth and forgot and threw the brush down on the bed. Came back 5 minutes later and he had the blankets pulled off and was being a goof .


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Funny pics actually looks like he's flying in that one pic lol!!!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Your boy is growing on me. :3


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pics!! Crush has gotten so handsome!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG too funny..Crush is too cool.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful action shots!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone, he sure is something lol. His personality is my fav thing about him.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness! This is hilarious. I like the 2nd pic! Too cute!


----------



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh he is just the silliest most adorable thing, lol!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Love the pics. He looks like he is enjoying himself.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL! He is a NUT!! RA love it!


----------

